# Uber CEO Kalanick loses mother in boating accident, father in serious condition



## Rynax (Dec 29, 2016)

https://techcrunch.com/2017/05/27/t...ccident-father-in-serious-condition/?ncid=rss

omg

Our thoughts and prayers are with Travis and his family in this heartbreaking time.


----------



## Anti (May 27, 2017)

Hopefully now he starts to appreciate human life instead of treating people like ants.


----------



## pajala (Apr 24, 2016)

Anti said:


> Hopefully now he starts to appreciate human life instead of treating people like ants.


sorry not the time nor place for such comments


----------



## 1stardriver (Apr 16, 2017)

Sounds good


----------

